# Multiple TiVos



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Before I get sucked into the labyrinth that is Virgin pricing perhaps you guys can advise me on the costs associated with putting in two Tivos.

Originally I was going to have a 1TB TiVo installed and ask Virgin to move my existing V+ HD box to another room. I'm thinking the costs would be:
£99 TiVo + £3/m + £40 V+ move + £5.60/m multi-room

But then I started thinking that two TiVos would be a more sensible deal, especially with the hints about interoperability mentioned by Neil Birkett recently. So what would the costs be here?

I'm thinking: £99 TiVo + £3/m + £50 smaller TiVo + another £3?? + more multi room fees??


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

word is that you're only supposed to pay 1 x £3 charge but here's folks reporting 2 charges over on the VMTivo forum, mods have stated that there should be just the one.

as to the rest of it, haven't a scooby


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I think you have to call them and see what you can negotiate. I had TiVo plus 3 V+. Additional boxes were (IIRC) £15 pm but with "rebate" of £8.50 a month per. Seems that loyal customers can usually get quite a chunk off the bill.


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

The cost is £3 per month no matter how many tivo's you have, having two would give you the potential to record 6 shows at once and if the streaming between tivo's (& PC's ) goes live you'll have quite a powerful set up, you would probably need to connect both tivo's to your home network for it to do this BTW.


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for the input so far. Hopefully Cyril will be along shortly with the definitive view


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

given that 2 vtivi can't live in the same room I think Cyril spends more time wandering between rooms than he did with many more S1's in the same room. i hope he wears slippers so the carpet son't suffer too much


----------



## tankstage (Jan 8, 2005)

sjp said:


> given that 2 vtivi can't live in the same room I think Cyril spends more time wandering between rooms than he did with many more S1's in the same room. i hope he wears slippers so the carpet son't suffer too much


Well, with a little technology, I have two VMTiVo's in my AV "cupboard".
Using the KIRA modules and an IRCM from Keene electronics, I can control either TiVo from any room with a KIRA module in it with my Harmony remotes. The TiVo's feed into a HDMI matrix and then onto the rooms.
It's not the cheapest method, and it took a little time to organise, but got there eventually.
(Still keep asking for the old remote programming method on every forum that asks for feedback though!)


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

shame they didn't keep with the multiple tivo remote addresses, kudos for finding a way round it.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Don't worry, I have had URC MRF remotes due to having had multiple SkyHD boxes in the same room so multiple Virgin TiVos are not a problem.

In fact my AV cupboards are so tall you can avoid IR interference by putting one unit on the top and one at the top! So you can have 4 in one room even without assignable RF to IR equipment, assuming you have a room at least 2.2 m high and 2.2m wide.

If your room is smaller than that you are likely to get IR signals reaching more than one box.


----------

